# الطاقة المتجددة وكفاءة استخدام الطاقة - ميزانيات وأرقام هامة -



## م.محمد الكردي (12 أغسطس 2006)

• في السنة المالية 2005 (يوليو/تموز 2004 ـ يونيو/حزيران 2005)، بلغ إجمالي المساندة التي أتاحتها مجموعة البنك الدولي لمشاريع الطاقة المتجددة وكفاءة استخدام الطاقة 748 مليون دولار أمريكي، ويشمل ذلك:



• 449 مليون دولار أمريكي لمحطات طاقة كهرومائية تزيد طاقة كل منها على 10 ميغاوات



• 212 مليون دولار أمريكي لمشاريع "جديدة" للطاقة المتجددة (محطات لطاقة الرياح، والطاقة الشمسية، والطاقة الحرارية الأرضية، والكتلة الإحيائية، والطاقة الكهرومائية تبلغ سعة كل منها 10 ميغاوات أو أقل لكل مرفق)



•87 مليون دولار أمريكي لمشاريع كفاءة استخدام الطاقة



• مساندة ما مجموعه 36 مشروعاً للطاقة المتجددة وكفاءة استخدام الطاقة في 28 بلداً



• كل دولار أمريكي من ارتباطات مجموعة البنك الدولي في مشاريع الطاقة المتجددة وكفاءة استخدام الطاقة استقطب في المتوسط حوالي خمسة دولارات أمريكية من مستثمرين من القطاع الخاص والحكومات وجهات مانحة أخرى.



• تزيد الارتباطات البالغ حجمها 748 مليون دولار أمريكي لمشاريع الطاقة المتجددة وكفاءة استخدام الطاقة بواقع 2.2 مرة عن ارتباطات السنة المالية 2004 والتي بلغ مجموعها 339 مليون دولار أمريكي لمثل تلك المشاريع. وحسب مؤسسات البنك، كانت الارتباطات كما يلي:



• 568 مليون دولار أمريكي من البنك الدولي للإنشاء والتعمير والمؤسسة الدولية للتنمية، شاملاً التمويل المشترك وصناديق تخفيض انبعاثات الكربون (صناديق الكربون) من صندوق البيئة العالمية. ويمثل هذا الرقم 30 في المائة من إجمالي الارتباطات في قطاع الطاقة خلال السنة المالية 2005 والبالغ حجمها 1.9 بليون دولار أمريكي. ويمكن أن يختلف هذا مع توقعات الوكالة الدولية للطاقة (IEA) بخصوص استثمارات بلدان منظمة التعاون والتنمية في الميدان الاقتصادي (OECD) في قطاع الطاقة في الفترة بين عامي 2001 و2010، حيث يُتوقع توجيه 8.3 في المائة من إجمالي الاستثمارات لصالح مشاريع الطاقة المتجددة.



• 90 مليون دولار أمريكي من مؤسسة التمويل الدولية، شاملاً التمويل المشترك وصناديق الكربون من صندوق البيئة العالمية.



• الوكالة الدولية لضمان الاستثمار: 91 مليون دولار أمريكي.



• وللوفاء بالارتباطات التي قُدمت خلال مؤتمر بون الدولي المعني بالطاقة المتجددة في يونيو/حزيران 2004، بغرض زيادة وتوسيع نطاق المشاريع الجديدة في مجالي الطاقة المتجددة وكفاءة استخدام الطاقة بما نسبته 20 في المائة سنوياً مقارنة بمتوسط ارتباطات البنك الدولي على مدى السنوات الثلاث الماضية، قامت مجموعة البنك الدولي بزيادة المساندة للمشاريع الجديدة في مجالي الطاقة المتجددة وكفاءة استخدام الطاقة خلال السنة المالية 2005 لتبلغ 299 مليون دولار أمريكي. ويفوق ذلك النمو المستهدف والذي تبلغ نسبته 20 في المائة بواقع 251 مليون دولار أمريكي في إطار التزام بون لعام 2004.



قامت مجموعة البنك الدولي بتعبئة حوالي بليون دولار أمريكي وتتولى إدارتها في صناديق لاستثمارها في التبادل التجاري في انبعاثات الكربون. وتشتري هذه الصناديق تخفيضات الغازات المُحدِثة للانحباس الحراري (اثر الدفيئة) في بلدان نامية وأخرى سائرة على طريق التحول إلى اقتصاد السوق، وذلك لحساب هيئات تابعة للقطاعين العام والخاص تتطلب اعتمادات كربون (Carbon Credits) لتلبية التزاماتها بموجب بروتوكول كيوتو. كما تقدم تلك الصناديق أيضا المساعدة الفنية وتساند إعداد أساليب منهجية عامة للمشاريع للحصول على اعتمادات تخفيض تلك الانبعاثات.



معلومات أساسية



• مشاريع الطاقة المتجددة وكفاءة استخدام الطاقة يمكن أن تساهم مساهمة كبيرة في تحقيق الأهداف الإنمائية للألفية الجديدة عن طريق التوسع في خدمات الطاقة، وتخفيض تكلفة خدمات الطاقة، وتخفيف حدة المخاوف المتعلقة بأمن الطاقة، الأمر الذي من شأنه أن يؤدي إلى تحسين نوعية حياة الفقراء في الوقت الذي يحسّن البيئة على الصعيدين العالمي والمحلي. وتمثل تنمية الطاقة المتجددة وكفاءة استخدام الطاقة جزءاً لا يتجزأ من إستراتيجية مجموعة البنك الدولي في مجال الطاقة في الوقت الذي تسعى فيه جاهدة إلى مساندة التنمية الاقتصادية المستدامة في البلدان الشريكة.



•في المؤتمر الدولي المعني بالطاقة المتجددة في بون في يونيو/حزيران 2004، أعلنت مجموعة البنك الدولي الالتزام بزيادة وتوسيع نطاق الإقراض لمشاريع الطاقة المتجددة وكفاءة استخدام الطاقة (يُشار إليه بـ "التزام بون"). وتشمل العناصر الرئيسية في التزام بون: ضمان النظر إلى الطاقة المتجددة وكفاءة استخدام الطاقة باعتبارهما عنصرين أساسيين ومجديين من الناحية الاقتصادية في اختيارات الطاقة المتاحة في البلدان النامية، مما يؤدي إلى زيادة الارتباطات الخاصة بالمشاريع الجديدة في مجالي الطاقة المتجددة وكفاءة استخدام الطاقة بحوالي 20 في المائة سنوياً على الأقل على مدى السنوات الخمس القادمة (السنوات المالية 2005 ـ 2009)، وقيادة شبكة تُعنى بسياسات وتمويل الطاقة المتجددة وكفاءة استخدام الطاقة في البلدان النامية. 



• طلبت مجموعة البلدان الصناعية الثمانية الكبرى في قمتها في غلينإيغلز من مجموعة البنك الدولي أن تلعب دوراً رائداً، بين أدوار أخرى، في وضع إطار استثماري جديد بشأن: تغيّر المناخ، والطاقة النظيفة، والتنمية المستدامة. وتتسق هذه المبادرة تماماً مع إستراتيجية مجموعة البنك الدولي الحالية في مجال الطاقة والتزامها بالتوسع في برامج الطاقة المتجددة وكفاءة استخدام الطاقة. 



• تقوم مؤسسة التمويل الدولية والوكالة الدولية لضمان الاستثمار بتوسيع نطاق جهودهما الرامية إلى تحديد وتمويل المزيد من الاستثمارات الخاصة في مجالي الطاقة المتجددة وكفاءة استخدام الطاقة.ولتعزيز هذا الهدف، أقامت الإدارتان المعنيتان بالبنية الأساسية والأسواق المالية في مؤسسة التمويل الدولية وحدتين جديدتين للتركيز على الاستثمار في الطاقة النظيفة والملائمة للبيئة.



• تمت مساعدة فرق الخبراء المعنيين بقطاع الطاقة بمكاتب مناطق عمل البنك الدولي في تحديد وتقييم وتهيئة فرص استثمارية في مجالي الطاقة المتجددة وكفاءة استخدام الطاقة، بما في ذلك مساندة العمل القطاعي الرامي إلى دمج مكوّنات الطاقة المتجددة وكفاءة استخدام الطاقة، حين يكون ذلك منطقياً ومنشوداً وملائماً، في إستراتيجيات المساعدة القُطرية وبرامج الإقراض. ولدفع هذه العملية قُدماً، تمت تعبئة نحو 400000 دولار أمريكي من صندوق الرئيس للطوارئ وذلك لإعداد عشر من مذكرات تصور المشروع عن استثمارات واعدة في مجالي الطاقة المتجددة أو كفاءة استخدام الطاقة. 



• قدمت مجموعة البنك الدولي مساندة واسعة النطاق للعديد من البلدان لسن وتنفيذ قوانين ولوائح تنظيمية تشجع الطاقة المتجددة بهدف إتاحة إطار قانوني أكثر فعالية وتهيئة بيئة ملائمة لتنمية الطاقة المتجددة.




راجعوا موقع البنك الدولي

http://web.worldbank.org/WBSITE/EXT...4257043~piPK:437376~theSitePK:1052299,00.html


----------



## عصام نورالدين (24 يناير 2008)

معلومات قيمة ، تشكر عليها ..
ولدي سؤال هل هذه الاستثمارات كلها في الوطن العربي ، أم أنها في دول أخرى فقط أم في كل دول العالم .؟؟؟؟


----------



## لؤي محمد بشير (31 يناير 2008)

أرقام وحقائق مذهلة لكن ماهي حصة الوطن العربي منها؟ أو الدول النامية للتعميم فقط؟
وكيف يمكن الاستفادة من تلك الموجة الصاعدة والتي تتبنى تطوير الطاقة البديلة في بناء مشاريع فعالة في منطقتنا؟
وهل هناك هيئات أو منظمات ترعى أفكار المشاريع أو الدراسات وتساندها وترعاها حتى الوصول إلى حيز التطبيق؟


----------



## مستر اويل (30 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## AhmedAlmasre (25 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------

